# off timing



## racetex23 (Nov 5, 2014)

So I just got a bike back up and running today and it will crank up and idle perfectly fine but when you try and drive it around it just kinda putters around. I just installed a hot cam and am seine if I was just off timing or if the carb is just that bad. I just don't know if it was off timing by one spot if it would even starta? Thanks for any help bike is a 05 rincon 650


----------

